# Detangler



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I would strongly recommend Trophy Line Manely Long Hair. I use the shampoo, conditioner and detangler on all my grooming clients and used it on my own dog until she passed. Their detangler is especially fantastic. It works better than any of the dozens of other horse and dog products I’ve tried and it doesn’t weigh down the coat or leave a residue. I always just towel dry, rub the detangler through the coat, and blow dry and groom as usual. Or you can use the detangler on a dry coat if they get into burrs or simply start getting tangled. A little goes a long way. If you go to the website, you can actually order a small trial size 3 pack of the shampoo, conditioner and detangler so that you can try it before you commit to buying a bunch.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I would strongly recommend Trophy Line Manely Long Hair. I use the shampoo, conditioner and detangler on all my grooming clients and used it on my own dog until she passed. Their detangler is especially fantastic. It works better than any of the dozens of other horse and dog products I’ve tried and it doesn’t weigh down the coat or leave a residue. I always just towel dry, rub the detangler through the coat, and blow dry and groom as usual. Or you can use the detangler on a dry coat if they get into burrs or simply start getting tangled. A little goes a long way. If you go to the website, you can actually order a small trial size 3 pack of the shampoo, conditioner and detangler so that you can try it before you commit to buying a bunch.


I do love the Trophy Line products but the detangler is too heavy for his fur. He has very fine fur but a lot of it. I completely agree with you on its use for Goldens. Maggie has yet to have any burs or anything stick to her fur. Just combs right out like nothing.

Jules


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cowboy Magic works wonders, not heavy and doesn't leave a residue.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use IOD #63 detangler. I had a small sample bottle and used it on this tail. Not a hair had to be cut! Now I spray all the dogs' rear furnishings with it after their baths because it combs thru so easily and I don't have to deal w knots. I love it. Just bought another liter bottle yesterday from Isle of Dogs GA-Wellcome


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It took a good hour but the stuff does work.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven’t used Precious Drops, but I know many people really like it. I use Ice on Ice (also a CC product) for detangling and as a leave in conditioner. It’s very light and can be used on either a wet or dry dog.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am going to see if I can order some of those to try. 
Wow! That is quite a mess on that tail. Amazing you didn't have to cut it out. We don't have any dry burs like that up here so I think ours are easier to remove. 
Jules


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

hotel4dogs said:


> Cowboy Magic works wonders, not heavy and doesn't leave a residue.





Prism Goldens said:


> I use IOD #63 detangler. I had a small sample bottle and used it on this tail. Not a hair had to be cut! Now I spray all the dogs' rear furnishings with it after their baths because it combs thru so easily and I don't have to deal w knots. I love it. Just bought another liter bottle yesterday from Isle of Dogs GA-Wellcome
> View attachment 871684


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

Yikes! Question about IOD #63: I have been using Cowboy Magic (we used to use it on horse manes and tails and I know it makes things - reins, saddle horns, your hands - anything in its way very slick). It's OK for working out a mat, seems to deter matting, and also seems to repel dirt...a bit. The downside is we have all hard surface flooring (tile & wood) and it seems Cowboy Magic transfers from dog to floor and floor gets VERY slick for both humans and canine. Any similar issue with IOD #63? I see this is not a fresh thread but what the heck, its worth an ask. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I love the IOD. It too seems to have a repellent function but it doesn't have any silicone in it so I dk if that comes from just keeping the hair from clumping or what. I have not noticed any slipperiness on the floor.


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I love the IOD. It too seems to have a repellent function but it doesn't have any silicone in it so I dk if that comes from just keeping the hair from clumping or what. I have not noticed any slipperiness on the floor.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I use IOD #63 detangler. I had a small sample bottle and used it on this tail. Not a hair had to be cut! Now I spray all the dogs' rear furnishings with it after their baths because it combs thru so easily and I don't have to deal w knots. I love it. Just bought another liter bottle yesterday from Isle of Dogs GA-Wellcome
> View attachment 871684


This is an old thread, but this is literally the first time I've seen this. OMG. Even with all the burrs we've got out back, haven't had my dogs get that covered. I think I'd sit down and cry over it before beginning to work all that out.

One thing I've found helpful with my guys and dealing with burr clumps similar to this (though not even a percentage this bad) is a rat tail comb. 

I squirt or pour some olive oil in before starting to poke around with the comb to loosen up the burr clumps so I can brush them out. 

Regarding the OP - I think I understand some of the toy dog handlers at shows now or why they do what they do in the grooming section. They spend hours sitting at their table with the dog sprawled out on the tiny table in front of them, while they diligently comb out every strand of that coat.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I had two such tails that day... obviously the naughty girls went on a walkabout without my supervision... and yes, I did cry. But after cutting the first out mostly, it occurred to me to try the spray I had just (talk about divinity smiling on me) picked up the week before. Amazing stuff. Didn't cut any of it.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> Regarding the OP - I think I understand some of the toy dog handlers at shows now or why they do what they do in the grooming section. They spend hours sitting at their table with the dog sprawled out on the tiny table in front of them, while they diligently comb out every strand of that coat.


Yeah, I don't think Kip would go for that  He is pretty wash and wear but his coat the last year or so has gotten crazy big. Going to try the Isle of Dogs when it gets here.
Jules


----------

